# onr



## Pro Valet (Oct 20, 2008)

im a mobile valeter and i have never tryed onr before been reading up on it and looks like good stuff to work with where would i be able to purchase some not seen it on any of the site i use for my current chems cheers


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Motorgeek Is where I got mine from.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Here you go mate

http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=24

HTH


----------



## Pro Valet (Oct 20, 2008)

just ordered some chem guys no rinse thought id give that a go


----------

